# Meat Loaf Fattie



## ndunkin (Apr 6, 2009)

I decided to try a meat loaf fattie, which technically probably isn't a fattie since it isn't made with sausage, but it has pork in it.  I took my favorite meat loaf recipe and used hamburger and pork for the meat.  Prepared it in the usual way and laid it out.  Put some onions, garlic, cheese, ketchup, and brown sugar in the middle and rolled it up.


























Smoked it to 135 and added a topping of ketchup and brown sugar.







Took it up to 160.  Nice and juicy.


----------



## mofo (Apr 7, 2009)

I like this idea...


----------



## rivet (Apr 7, 2009)

Pretty darn sharp!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice fattie.  Don't see why a fattie can't be beef.  Good job...


----------



## fire it up (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice.  Bet they would be good cut up cold on a sandwich too.


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing wrong with beef in a fatty.  Have you looked at some of the wacky stuff people are putting in a fatty?  Beef is fine by my rule book.  Looks darned tasty to me.

More importantly, what'd you think?

Nice work.  Be sure to enter that in the "Fatty Throwdown"
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=74978


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## the dude abides (Apr 8, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## azrocker (Apr 8, 2009)

Something else on "The List"! Points!


----------

